# Burial of the Dead an Act of Faith in the Covenantal Promises of God?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2010)

I am still thinking through this but been studying preparing to teach a Sunday school class on Burial vs. Cremation and am simply amazed at the witness of the Scripture on this matter. One thing that has struck me as I was reading the testimony of Holy Scripture recording the deaths of Sarah, Abraham, Jacob, Joseph, and others was how much I see in the Israelites insistence in burying their dead (especially in the land of promise) as an act of faith in the covenantal Promise of God.

Also worth noting in Genesis 15:15, "Now as for you, you shall go to your fathers in peace; _you shall be buried_ at a good old age.", it seems the burial itself is part of the promise.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 13, 2010)

Is Cremation a Christian Option?


----------

